# Weird girl.......when is she due?!?!?!



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a doe named Cinna who went into heat for about 3 weeks off and on for a while. She stopped going in to heat on Sep. 28 and didnt have another heat since making her due Feb. 25. BUt she is HUGE!!!! If she holds out till Feb. she has to have like 12 kids in there! Im confused. What do you guys think? At the moment she has no udder (well, its a little poochie but has no substance) This will be her 2nd Frechening as far as I know........










































Do you think she is due before Febuary and was bred before her last heat date? Like I said, she was going into heat for 3 weeks off and on. She would be in heat for 2 days and then out for 3 or 4 then back in.....etc.

Thanks in advance!
CJ


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

looks like Feb. to me and triplets.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I think Feb too. That is about what my doe Ellie looks like!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would go with the February date. She doesn't look overly huge to me. They always look extra fat when laying down.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like Feb kids to me. Maybe triplets. You have to remember that pygmys have a larger barrel to begin with. Some of them look pregnant without being so.
beth


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

She had triplet boys last time around (All breeched for heavens sake!) She wasnt "this" big so far out. I mean, she still has 2 months to go and looks like Twin (my first girl to kid this december with twins) right before she kidded. Although Cinna needed an "Extra Wide Load" sign the last kidding, she could hardly fit through our tackroom door! I hope its only trips and nothing more!!!

CJ


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, she has an udder now. Not huge but definantly an udder. Im scared for her next kidding! Last time we lost one of the boys  But it was also our first set of trips and first breeched babies. It was a huge learning experience so maybe this time, we will know what we are doing more. Its been a week since those last pictures were taken. Ill get some new ones sometime today so we can compare them. 

Im starting to think Febuary too but when in febuary is the problem. The exact date she would be due is Feb. 25th. THats day 150. Im having trouble believing that she is due the end of Feb. Maybe mid-early Feb. I dunno. 

Ill get some more picture (one of her actually standing.......this girl gets stubborn when she's preggers!!! LOL!)

CJ


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Here are the new pics. Sorry I didnt get them earlier, its been a hectic few days. Anyways, today, Cinna has a bit of discharge and is pretty talkative today. Still a very very small udder:

What do you guys think? Any changes?










































CJ

Edit: All my other guys wanted to be in the pics to!!! I tried to get a better pic of her rear but Studley (our sire) kept stepping behind her everytime I went to snap the pic. I hope these are ok and that you all can see what you need to see.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She hasn't dropped yet, so she still has a while. They can have a discharge up to a month before they kid, sometimes longer.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

YEah she did that her last kidding. About a month out she started discharging. She has full ligaments so Im not expecting anything. The pics dont do her justice. She is so much bigger in person. I wish I had kept pics from her last kidding. She was huge!

CJ


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll say February....mid month. and twins...a buck and a doe...BTW..I love her color and her markings, did any of her last kids look like her? Hoping for them to come head first too, though I've had Bootsie deliver triplets, 2 of ewhich were tail first and no problem. Try not to worry too much, I'm sure she'll do fine.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say Feb also. I just read about a lady who's Nigerian had 6 - yep 6 kids and all were born within 30 minutes with no complications - so I think she will do just fine!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

In her last kidding, she had one that was white with black markings, a gray with black and then one that looked just like her. Unfortunatly, we lost the one that looked like her. He was first out and we had no idea she was breeched and he ended up soffucating (s[p?). This time she was bred with a much darker buck so Im not sure what we will get. I have one other doe that looks just like her and is no doubt related. When we got this herd, they were 28 of them, they were all interbred. There was an absoluetly gorgeouse chocolate buck in that herd but because of the inbreeding, we had to sell all the bucks from that herd, even the chocolate one. We replaced with a completely non related Gray Agouti buck that seems to be passing on the dark genes. We just recently had 3 kids born from him, all darkly colored. So, I imaginme her kids will be darkly colored. I hope she will retain a part of her color genes though/

CJ


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

carmel which is what she is, is a dominant color. So she should have at least one kid with her coloring


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hope she has a carmel doeling for you! My Tilly is also carmel and of the 3 sets of twins she has had with Hank...he's solid black...she has had 1 carmel buckling the others were either black with frosting or agouti. I do hope she is obvious when she goes into labor, so that you can help her if needed.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Her last kidding was fairly obviouse. She would stand outside and scream and also try to buddy up to any of the kids other gals had had. Im not to worried about knowing when she goes into labor, its not knowing a deffinant due date/the possibility of her being due at a different time that is bothering me.

CJ


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It is scary when you don't know for sure! Sort of dealing with the same thing here, I know Binky was bred 2 different times , it's wondering which breeding was the one that settled! At least you'll know when she's ready to deliver she lets you know! This is my first with Binky so I don't even know how she acts!

Everything will be fine, you'll just be pulling your hair out waiting. :?


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Im so sorry lizz!! I didnt realize you had posted till just now!!! I feel bad.....

When we first got our herd of 5, one was pregnant and had no due date. When we got the herd of 28.....ALL of the girls were pregnant with no dates. It was insane! But I guess on the upside....we got a lot of practice in deteriomining when labor would be . We actually only had 1 doe out of those 28 not kid in the birthing pen (we put them in there when they have no ligaments).

I really dont think Cinna will hold on till End of febuary. She is getting friendlier and friendlier (not really friendly normally) and was really talkative today. I was actually able to get ligs from her without a fight and she actually let me pet her today. I say mid-end of January......EARLKY Feb at the latest. There is no way she could hold them till end of Febuary...SHE'LL POP!!!

CJ


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I do not have a due date on any of mine. I never saw the deed done, so I am going from when i saw them with the buck, and how they acted. I did the butt check every few days so you would think I would have a close date. But no I forgot to write theme down. OH well, they are all pros but one, it is her first time. I have been really watching her. I really can never go by the ligaments, because they are there one minutes and I swear gone a half hour later. So I spend a lot of time with them and I watch their attitudes, and they was they act. That is how I do it. I will not lock any up unless I am not sure at night and I do not want to take a chance. Like today it is beautiful out and let them all out to soak up some of this nice warm beautiful sun.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> I really can never go by the ligaments, because they are there one minutes and I swear gone a half hour later. So I spend a lot of time with them and I watch their attitudes, and they was they act. That is how I do it. I will not lock any up unless I am not sure at night and I do not want to take a chance. Like today it is beautiful out and let them all out to soak up some of this nice warm beautiful sun.


AMEN!!! We have a few that have the "disappearing and reappearing" ligament thing. So we are careful to not just go by the ligaments but attitude and udder developement. If we have any concern about leaving the doe or (for the night or if we will be gone for the day) we put her in the birthing pen. But it is so good for them to be out and excersising and getting the suns rays and eating and moving.
CJ


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have one that we have no idea when she is due, and could go anyday. i am so nervous right now.

Then I have another that we did ultrasound, but only know approximately when she is due - 

And have NO IDEA on 3 others. Everytime I think one of them is prego, I see my buckling trying to breed her, and she will stand for him, but not my herd sire - so who knows.

Keep us posted when babies are born!!!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I will!!! I have 4 girls going in Febuary so Ill keep ya'll posted.


----------

